# has anyone chartered in Croatia?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I was wondering if anyone has chartered in Croatia?

thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jeff...Have not chartered there but have toured in the Dubrovnik area. I was so surprised...it is spectacular and I think a charter there would be wonderful. I would rather do one there than in Greece or Turkey. 
Hopefully someone will respond with some actual sailing experience along that coast but the water is great and the small seaport towns and restaurants etc. are perfect!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

..... I have cruised the Croatian Coast in 2003 but did not charter. Let me know if I can be of help.

George.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

my wife has started to focus on the Dalmation coast and has 'googled' lots of good information on sailing there. It's looks fery nice.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Croatia Charter*

My wife and I, age 65+ are looking to share a charter, preferably with a cook in late Sept. I have sailed for more than 40 years, currently own an Ericson 34.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Croatian coast is absolutely beautiful and so are the people. I cruised in from Trani in the eastern shore of Italy and made landfall in Split. From Split we cruised around several of the islands offshore of the Split-Trogir coast. I did not travel down to Dubrovnik but I know that it is also an excellent stop, so is Montenegro further down.

After cruising, I drove a car from Trogir around to Venice using the highways right on the coast. Although the northern seascape had a very surreal feel to it, I think the nicest part of the coast is around and south of Trogir; where I saw all the charter operators. 

The Croatia Tourism Office has, online, a very extensive database of the marinas and their amenities.

...


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, my wife and I have been to Split, Crotia out of The Moorings base last September. They claim it never rains in Croatia, well it does and it did for 5 out of 15 days and at times it was squall like conditions. The islands were beautiful; and nothing was inexpensive. Had pizza in Dubrovnik and it cost $20 per person.

Also went to Greece the year before and thought that it was just as spectacular as Croatia. I think I like the people in Greece better than those in Croatia. I had an anti American feeling in some placesin Croatia. The Greeks on the other hand are some of the friendliest people we have met.

This coming Sept. we will be in Turkey for 2 weeks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've been sailing in Croatia, but mainly in Istria. There are really nice places there, but it can be very crowded there in summer months. 

What do you need to know?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Charter in Portugal, get good food and good wine.....and maybe you get to sail in Giulietta!!!! 

That beats any croatian destination!!  

Besides, the French go there a lot....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Croatia is nice but expensive, well expensvie ashore, the yachts and charter companies are cheaper cheaper than Greece as they are in direct competion and want the business. Croatia has some funky rules when chartering, you must overnight in a marina...$$$...Last year they had a wired rule about filing a crew list before you arrive... not sure what that was about... overall they people are Ok but definately not as friendly as the Greeks. Croatia where it does have quite a few islands does not have the variety that geeece has......and you will find an hundreds ... no thousands... of Germans and Austrains..... on holiday... and that for some can ruin a perfectly good trip...
Good luck


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I know a few people that chartered there last year (I was supposed to go too but could not, shucks). If you have specific questions - post them and I will try to ask them and reply.


----------



## owenc (Feb 9, 2007)

administrator said:


> I was wondering if anyone has chartered in Croatia?
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Jeff


I just purchased DVD's from Paul and Sheryl Shard. They did extensive cruising on the "Dalmation Coast" and they do a wonderful job of covering information about the anchorages and the culture. I'm very pleased with my purchase. Their website: www.searoom.com/shard/dshores.html


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Chartering in Croatia*

Anyone had experience with lazywinch.com? This U.K. charter company appeared as a Sailnet pop-up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just wanna reply to S/VNirvana about "anti American feeling" in Croatia. Don't 
judge a Croatian nation for a one, or two jerks you met. No one has nothing against American or another nation in Croatia. 
If you looking for a good experience, for sailing and yacht charter in Croatia, there is only one way, and the best way. Waypoint Yacht Charter Croatia, Waypoint, Boats for sale, Sailing, Rent a boat


----------



## PennyT (Jun 15, 2007)

We chartered in Croatia in 2004 and I am happy to answer any questions you may have.We were happy with the charter company and didn't encounter any of the above 'conditions" by them-we were free to go anywhere and overnight where we chose.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*croatia*

Croatia has incredible sailing. Main yachting (charter) bases are (from north to south) Pula, Zadar (Sukosan), Sibenik, Split area (Split, Kastela, Trogir, Kremik), Dubrovnik. Sibenik is furthest from any airport - estimate 100EURO taxi from Split - but closest to the beautiful Kornati Park. If you prefer going north but end up in Split taxi to Zadar/Sukosan is 120/150EURO one way. 
Prevailing wind is north-west/sometimes east, but v.changeable - unlike the trades for example. So on the the whole one ways are better north-south, you get a lot of deals offered on south to north charters. (Land travel Split to Dubrovnik is 4.5hrs on bus which leaves hourly, c. $15/£7-8.)
Broadly, people either either cruise the north - Pula to Sibenik area - or the south - Split to Dubrovnik (treat as a broad-brush distinction you can quite happily go fro Split up to Kornati). North area is less busy and, with the park, more wild - so overall you tend to get more charter availability/deals up there (though still good deals in the south, if they fit you). The park in the north area is the Kornati national park. South there are famous islands like Hvar and Brac and just masses of coves and towns to berth in at. As tempting as it is to dock in at the ACI marinas (the main marinas around there) watch the cost, it can be quite steep for a stop-over. If you like Marinas and want to stop most nights check out the ACI marina charters themselves since, even if the boat is more, you'll get free nights at their marinas which could save you quite a lot of money. 
So it goes on... lots to see and do in Croatia. I hope this isn't too rambling but that it gives a jist to the place. I would recommend seeing how your flights pan out into Croatia and whether you're likely to end up at Split, Dubrovnik or Zadar (Pula less likely) and then go from there.


----------



## mpraca (May 12, 2001)

We had a group chartering 3 boats in Croatia in 2003 between Dubrovnik and Split. Half the time we had to motor but we had a couple of good days for sailing. The water is perfectly clear and warm for swimming but not in anchorages because boats discharge overboard. I would highly recommend it. Most Croations are happy to do business with tourists.
The coastal stops are beautiful and lots of historical sites. Most of the coast is otherwise deserted - the land is rocky and dry. Historically there was lot of maritime trading but no agriculture so the life was concentrated on the small port cities, where the tourism is concentrated today.
Not as crowded as Greece and better services than Turkey.
Personally I only noticed one strange habit. they seem to lock up the ugly women. But we all go there for different reasons.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

We've sailed in both Greece and Croatia, and slightly prefered Croatia. We sailed Croatia in early May, and it was not crowded at all. Posted once before, but here's the two-week itinerary (transliteration spelling seems quite variable):
Tucepi -> Loviste -> Lumbarda -> Okukije -> Dubrovnik (ACI Marina, stayed here one day) -> Sipansa -> Polace -> Korcula -> Trpanj -> Sucuraj -> Tycepi


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

As you can see I am from Slovenia. Croatia is a few hours driving from my home. So, Yes I do charter in Croatia at least two or three weeks every year for quite a few years.
Before that I was camping, dinghy sailing and windsurfing there since i know for myself.
My view on sailing there lately:
Too many people are sailing there.
July and August is too crowded and winds are very low. To get a good spot for the night you must arrive early. Forget secluded coves. If you found it someone else found it too.
Better time is either may or June, but the water is cold to swim. September is perhaps the best, only the days becomes shorter. October can be great is the weather is still good. 
It is absolutely not true that you need to stay in a marina. But is is true, that Croatia is trying to charge everything, so they put some mooring buoys and charge for it and that there are a lot of parks, where you have to pay just to sail there. 
Best way to avoid paying and mooring fee and still be moored to shore is to moor to a private peer of some restaurant and have a nice dinner there.
Of course you can anchor for free in most places. 
The Germans are not the big problem. The Checks, Pols and Russians are.
The last few years their number increased dramatically.
And as a warning; do not expect from summer captains to know the rules of the road or to have mooring light when at anchor. 
But never the less - there are beautiful spots and I love to go there.
I am available for lots of detailed information, recommendations about charter companies (if you want) or more. Maybe I would even be available to guide you if you choose (I do speak Croatian language).


----------



## britnews (Dec 22, 2006)

*Sailing in Croatia*

we just did 14 days in croatia with one other family. Flotilla with Sunsail. if you like old historical towns and easy sails I would recommend it. Had two days with winds of 25 knots but apart from that it was very light air. sailed out of slano and visited ston, korcula, hvar, lastovo, vela luka and dubrovnik. it was not cheap but not expensive either. most restaurants sell decent pizzas and seafood for 45-60 kuna - about $7-9. the water is clear and there are lots of great little coves to anchor in. you don't have to moor in marinas although lots of the docks are owned by restaurants. as for the anti-american claims, I don't think that's true. they are a proud people, helpful but not servile. I also heard from other sailors that the kornati islands further north are better if you like deserted coves and national parks - far less old forts and historical sites. either way, i'd recommend it.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, 
I just returned from another week of sailing in Croatia and I must revise my previous post:
Yes it is crowded in some locations, but there are still spots where you can anchor in a small cove and be the only boat in there.
It looks most people prefer shore power and running water every night, so the unspoiled nature is still available.
We had an exceptionally nice week.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome back Tomaz...glad you had a good time! Lots of new solar stik data from HS awaits your perusal.


----------



## CaptainJak (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, I have two boats in charter in Marina Kremik near Split. One a Dean 440 Catamaran and the other a Bavaria 36', 2 cabin version.
I have just come back from a month sailing with my wife on the Bavaria.
We cruised the islands, all of them on the way to Dubrovnik and back.
Scenery is great. Lots of small coves to anchor in.Many small ports to go alongside for water, stores and restaurants. Fish is usually best thing on the menu
This time of year you get a fresh breeze in the late morning /afternoon which
usually drops away around 6pm.
If you need any more info mail me.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*yes, in 2001 ...*

I was crew on one of 4 boats chartered from Sunsail in Trogir. (The charter company has another name which I cannot retrieve at the moment, but it is wholly owned by Sunsail.)

The coast and its islands are beautiful and (in September) not heavily trafficked. We visited Hvar, Split, Vis (visit the blue grotto at Bisevo!), Lastovo, Mljet (beautiful National Park), Korcula. The sailing can be beautiful, but also treacherous. There are winds (Bora) which are the result of air spilling down the coastal mountains which can attain velocities up to force 8 and even higher. You have to keep your eye on the Meteo reports and have a
safe harbor available within a few hours' sail.

Anchoring out -- except in bays -- is basically not possible due to the steeply sloped coastline. More than 3 boat lengths from shore, the water will be 100 ft deep!

People are friendly, but not much English is spoken in the smaller places. We were saved by having Italian speakers on board. (A second language in the region is Italian).

Prices for food are not low. Restaurants cost as much as a restaurant in a
large European city. (Greece is cheaper, for example).

Anchorages in ports were a bit outmoded, anchoring stern to, using your own anchor, instead of pre-sunk anchoring points as is the case now in most European ports. [The problem with dropping your own anchor, aside from being a bit tricky, is that you can find your anchor fouled by someone else's when you are ready to leave in the morning...]

We found our boat in shameful condition on delivery in Trogir. 1/4 inch of encrustation on the hull, and lots of broken bits and lights which did not work, etc. We berated the checkout crew for the condition of the boat, and were told that they had had no time to deal with these problems since the boat just arrived -- from the Caribbean. It seems that Sunsail is chartering the boats 2 seasons per year, one in Croatia, the other in the Caribbean.

You should get a copy of a pilot guide to Croatian waters.

If there is anything else you want to know ...


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*correction*

I meant to mention, but somehow did not, that my experience dates back to 2001.


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

i sailed already 14 times in croatia - always between 1 and 5 weeks. but i only have experience with austrian charter agencies. if you want to come by plane to croatia, the best starting point would be zadar or the sukosan marina (a lot of charter-companies have boats there) as zadar airport ist just a few miles away.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there,
I'm very experienced with charter in Croatia. I can help you if you wish, just write me an e-mail at joseph.novak AT seznam DOT cz.
As I've read the post above -- it's not true that you MUST spend a night in marinas. There are lot of buoy areas and bay where you can stay. Charter in Croatia is quite cheap and if you select proper charter company you can get good quality as well. The bad news is that you have to book yacht long time before you start since a lot of people is chartering there from all over the Europe (especially if you want to go for June -- September).
Another problem is that you will not get quality in every Croatian charter company. They are sold very soon so a lot of them do not care about the quality and clients. Write me an e-mail and I can send you more information.


----------



## dpST (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't have to spend night in marina, usualy you even can't - there is no enough place. But its not expensive to spend night in little towns, and its pleasure/fancy to tie boat few meters (10 foots) from main/best restaruant/night bar in town. If you decide to tie it on buoy, you must find yellow, not red. 

Maestral (northwesterly) is most common wind, it starts every day at around 12-1pm causes rough seas (but clear/sunny/nice weather).


----------

